# Good Video Camera?



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2013)

I have around $1000 and want a decent DSLR video camera/camera, suggestions?


----------



## Khoi (Mar 5, 2013)

Canon T4i/7D


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 15, 2013)

Canon T2i. Has the same sensor as the 7D so you'll essentially get the same picture quality/video quality. You can find them for around $300-350 used. Spend the rest on some nice lenses.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, decided on a t2i + lenses. Thanks guys


----------



## engage757 (Mar 15, 2013)

GoPro! and then buy another DSLR. GoPro would be sweet though.


----------

